# Power Steering Pump for a 65



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

If I can download the picture I want to know if this is the correct pump for my 65. What is the correct power steering pump/alternator bracket? Is it 9778848? Having difficulty trying to fit parts together that may not be correct and I don’t know any better so I am pretty much in the dark here with just the Pontiac book to go by. Any advice, suggestions and part numbers are appreciated.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

this may help ...
I have not seen that style reservoir used until 71
it may work ...but....



1965 gto power steering pump - Google Search


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

The first pump I had that came in a box with the car was wrong. There was no mounting bracket for it so I ordered a bracket for the application. No way that the pump was fitting on that bracket, so I ordered what I thought was the correct pump from NAPA. It actually bolted to the bracket so I figured I was on the right track. Now it won’t mate up to the aluminum bracket that bolts to the head-9778848-is that the correct bracket, or is that the issue? There are two studs on the back of this pump, and neither will go through the adjustment slot on the aluminum bracket because the fluid return tube is interfering. Really beginning to have issues with this particular vehicle...


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

"wrong pump and reservoir" ... you have a 71 n newer pump style there
thats looks to be the correct 65 66 bracket 64 kinda looks the same ,and 67 is the same thru 70
do you have the lower steel "Y" bracket ?









1965 Pontiac GTO V8 Power Steering Pump w/ Bracket & Pulley 65 66 326 389 421 | eBay


AS PICTURED TURNS GOOD. MAY WORK AS IS OR MAY NEED REBUILD.



www.ebay.com













1965 Pontiac Gto Catalina Grand Prix 389 421 Power Steering Pump Brackets | eBay


1964-65 Pontiac Gto 389 421 power steering pump with hoses and all brackets aluminum and two steel brackets. Condition is Used. Very nice condition sat on engine inside for decades. Preserved in grease and always inside.



www.ebay.com


----------

